# need help with tx/rx checksum and tso



## nithesh (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi All,

 I have found the following fields which can be set/reset through sysctl. 

net.inet.tcp.tso
net.link.ether.inet.apple_hwcksum_tx
net.link.ether.inet.apple_hwcksum_rx

My understanding here is when I set/reset the values of the above fields, it will be applicable to all the ethernet ports, say eth0, eth1 etc...

Is there any other way to set/reset these for a particular ethernet port?

Kindly let me know. 
-- 
Regards,
Nithesh Gangadhar Salian


----------

